# New member help please.



## BFLAT (Dec 25, 2013)

Good evening and Happy Christmas.
I have only just joined, know nothing about classical, so go easy on me.
I'm 61 years old and watched a film in the 1980 entitled 'somewhere in time' which has the Rachmaninoff rhapsody on a theme from Paganini as the background music. It's played by ? Barry I believe, and the orchestration is very listenable.

I would like to buy an LP or CD which contains this type of music. Not too heavy classical, and not just piano playing, but something which can introduce me to nice melodic orchestrated music.

What LP's should I be looking at that have this type of music?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

_Chopin_ Piano Concerto no.2, _Saint-Saens_ Piano Concerto no.4, _Stenhammar_ Piano Concerto no.2, _Grieg_´s Piano Concerto and _Respighi_ Piano Concerto in a-minor would be some very good options to check out!

Chopin: Piano Concerto no. 2 



 (Pogorelich recording)
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto no. 4 



Grieg: Piano Concerto 



 (Zimerman-Karajan recording)
Stenhammar: Piano Concerto no. 2 



Respighi: Piano Concerto in a 



 (Sherbachov recording)


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

If you like Rachmaninoff's Rhapsody, there are four piano concerti by him, in a similar style. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Why not get the John Barry score to this film.

http://www.allmusic.com/album/somewhere-in-time-original-motion-picture-soundtrack-mw0000108309


----------

